# how to set up a perfecto tank!?



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

hey everyone im on the brink of buying a second hand perfecto tank - thanks to u lot persuading me lol....
its the large three tier one that im getting but now i have a problem.... im used to the crittertrail everything comes in one box set up..so im not really sure on how to put their water bottle in the tank, should i get one on a stand or one that sticks to the wall and also i would need to buy a new dish - but theres so many 
the cage im buying comes with a free standing wheel which is good cause thier enclosed crittertrail one used to start arguements as there wasnt enough room for both of them to be in there at the same time - that can probably go on the second tier....
the cage their in atm has a huge stick running through the middle that they run up, this also has half toilet rolls hanging off that they sometimes sleep in, other sticks making ladders and also a wicker ball that they sleep in or i put treats in... do u reckon this would be ok to use in their new tank?
and finally in thier crittertrail they have the mini crittertrail joined to it that they drag all thier bedding into and have been sleeping amonst a pile of shredded paper, would it be ok to do this in the cage or should i out one of their old houses back in?
sorry for all the questions lol, but am so excited about getting the tank - but have drawn a blank of how to set it up...help 
leigh, x x


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I used to have these tanks when I had pet mice and I used a water bottle that had a molded plastic loop on the top. That way you could thread a wire or piece of string etc through that loop and through the mesh on the lid, which is very fine on Perfectos. The bottles are cheap (about £1.30) and IMO better than the ones that stick to the side of the tank (which drip constantly and sometimes fall off) and the stand alone ones (which again seem to drip a lot).

Cardboard tubes, boxes, wooden toys and anything else you'd normally use in a mouse cage will be fine in a Perfecto, though you are limited about where you can hang things as the lids slide on and off. However you could replace with a wooden framed wire mesh lid that you made yourself if you wanted tohang a lot of things.

As for a food dish, just go for the ceramic Mason & Cash bowls that they sell in Wilkinsons, they are as good as any and glazed for easy cleaning. You mention bedding - mine used to have a big pile of bedding under the bottom shelf and sleep there, they didn't really bother with houses, though you can still give them one to see what they do.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

scrap those ideas, not getting that perfecto now.. the man i was buying it from emailed me saying it was no longer for sale as it got broken...


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

How about looking for a cheap fish tank on Ebay and making a wooden framed mesh lid? That way you can do it out however you want.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

hm i might have to by the look of it  nevermind ay? x


----------

